# what color????



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

what do you guys think? I need to paint my car soon. I'm planning on teal b/c it's the cheapest route. Money is a big part, but if I were to wait and save up more, I could do white or blue.

I'd much rather save the money, but maybe it is worth it, I dunno.

My question is, should I save my money and keep it teal or is it essential that I get change the color? I kinda want to go for show, here. If I do change the color, Cloud white w/pearl or SE-L (imposter) blue?
My original Teal (more cost effective to repaint):








SE-L blue:








Cloud white:


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

teal is a bit more original


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

are your rims really white? w on w is kinda out of style, so are white rims in general. I'd go with blue. Its not a color often seen on sentras and it hides dirt well

the only way I'd recommend teal is if you went with a darker shade of it. Right now the color looks like sea green which doesn't grab & please the eye as much as the blue would.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i love the se-l blue


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

i'd go with the blue......white w/CF hood is a common sight out here, and the teal doesnt look as good as the blue does. but im kinda partial cuz blue is my favorite color, and i would paint my car blue if i had the $$$$$....dodger blue!!!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Do teal,
But not the teal your car came with. Do it a much darker teal. That way the engine bay and whatever will still match the exterior mostly. If you do blue with a teal engine bay it won't look 'finished', but if you have a deep teal (kinda like the ocean color) and a light teal engine bay it will fit in better.

Seth


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

teal justin teal.. do what sethwas said.


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

theres only room for one cloud white B14 in this town pal! I voted blue... haha. More because i would love to have a blue B14... not so much that mine is cloud white too.


----------



## B14kid (Nov 18, 2003)

I would say stay teal. It's more original for one, and it looks aggressive w/ the black also.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Top half black...... Bottom teal with a silver pinstripe.... Yummy...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I didn't like the black. It's hard to see black at night, so how can I show off my car in low light?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Your not fallowing me..... From the bottom of the C/F Brows all the way down the side of the fender over the vent and strait back to the tail lights. Everything from their up is black. The whole bottom half of the car is Teal.... That woul look golden....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ScorchN200SX said:


> Your not fallowing me..... From the bottom of the C/F Brows all the way down the side of the fender over the vent and strait back to the tail lights. Everything from their up is black. The whole bottom half of the car is Teal.... That woul look golden....


ya, I'm following, then I realize how ugly would be


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
I like the 2 tone.

Seth


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

no way on the 2 tone.


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

I would say a burnt orange 350Z color would be good.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

definately not white because then it'd be like what i have planned for my car ie: same front bumper, c/f hood and grill.
the blue would be very cool, however i dont think the shade of green in your drawing looks the same as some of the photos i;ve seen. the teal i've seen in your actual pics looks really good on your car and i'd keep it that way!!!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Unless you are pulling the motor, stay teal....


----------

